# Can I apply for CSV with IITPSA Affiliate membership.



## tatenda32 (Jan 26, 2019)

I recently got my IITPSA membership approved and I was awarded the affiliate grade. I have a degree from a foreign university (Zimbabwe). Can I proceed to apply for a critical skills visa or will my application be rejected because of this and I perhaps need a higher grade membership?

Also, will I require a letter from IITPSA as the professional body?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Did you go IITPSA CSV confirmation?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

mawire said:


> Did you go IITPSA CSV confirmation?


*get


----------



## tatenda32 (Jan 26, 2019)

mawire said:


> Did you go IITPSA CSV confirmation?


No I did not get IITPSA CSV confirmation. I intend to use Directive 22 2014 if it applies.


----------



## Optimistic33 (Apr 5, 2014)

Get it anyway


----------

